# USN muscle fuel sts



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've just bought some of this as it was buy one get one free and on offer lol. Penny pinching 

Anyone used this before if so any reviews?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

It always used to sell really well in the gym I worked at, I've never tried it myself, I guess if you can stomach 4kg of the stuff and the flavours alright then you'll be doing not to bad to start with. Not sure what this new STS formula is but, the previous versions looked alright. I'd avoid the crazy serving suggestions on those things though, often they quote upwards of 1000kcals.

Try adding some Kr-evolution to your bulking stack I always find it works a treat.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Tastes ok to be fair I've had worse. It suggested two 55g scoops which gives you around 400 cals. It looks a lot though?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

110 g gives you 370 kcal

40g protein 45g carbs


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I think a 110g scoop should be the upper limit you should aim for. Good as a meal rep not sure about a post workout.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye i was thinking that I didn't realise it was mainly an mrp. Will it bd ok to use post workout? Hope it will do until I run out then I'll be getting pro 6.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I think for the time being it will be ok to use as a post workout, I'd use something with a lower protein and higher carb content for afterwords though. Myself I use build and recover the ratio is about 70:30 ideal for optimal absorption and striking the rite balance between MPS and MPB, it has a few other ingredients that will help too.

You could always by another tub though Jordan, I buy multiple different types of protein for different reasons. The initial investment is larger but it works out the same cost just buying one tub and using it all the time.


----------

